# Photoshop Elements 8 und Thunderbird



## landratte (2. März 2010)

Hallo,
nachdem das Photoshop Album nicht weiter entwickelt wurde, habe ich mir PSE8 geleistet. Leider unterstützt PSE8 Mozilla Thunderbird nicht. So ist es auf den ersten Blick nicht möglich Fotos direkt, wie es im PSA 2.0 möglich war - aus PSE8 als Anhang für E-mails zu versenden. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, die mir entgangen ist? 
Vielen Dank für mögliche Tipps - beste Grüße von Landratte


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. März 2010)

Hallo landratte und herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de. 

Was deine Frage betrifft: Die wurde kürzlich schon mal thematisiert.

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------

